# Rabo Direct?



## zajdoo (3 Sep 2010)

Hi all, I am thinking of starting to save here, is it safe?
I would love to hear from somebody that has an account with Rabo or knows of somebody.  I know nobody and really just want to know how easy it is to us and is it safe.  Its not a huge amount but it would be a weekly savings account I would be using.  So really I would like your advice.
Thanks all


----------



## Towger (3 Sep 2010)

Safer than any Irish Bank!.

Rabo did post here for a few years (the MD put his name to the last posts), but I think we frightened them off. http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=109624


----------



## Lightning (3 Sep 2010)

RaboBank are AAA rated. They are seen as being very safe. 

Other 'safe options' include:
Northern Rock's who's parent is AAA rated. 
Nationwide UK who have a good credit rating.


----------



## zajdoo (3 Sep 2010)

Thanks very much, I just like to hear from somebody who knows what its like you know.  You're very good to reply.  Thanks again


----------



## zajdoo (3 Sep 2010)

Does anybody know where their office is in Ireland?


----------



## Lightning (3 Sep 2010)

It is in the IFSC. They are opposite the CHQ shopping centre.


----------



## zajdoo (3 Sep 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Crunchie (3 Sep 2010)

CiaranT said:


> It is in the IFSC. They are opposite the CHQ shopping centre.



They notified customers that they moved moved out of there in July back to their original office in Charlemont Place. 

Full address is 

RaboDirect 
Rabobank International Dublin Branch
Charlemont Place
Dublin 2


----------



## Bigmc (3 Sep 2010)

Hi zajdoo,

just a quick note on Rabo I have a account with them for years & it is really easy to use & seems very secure to me, but id be no expert. you have to post off copys of drivers licence etc to open account then they send you back a small device like a caculator that you use every time u want to log into your account. It gives you a new pin number every time. the website is easy to navagate & i have to say everything is in plain english. (as they say the straight talkin bank) Also I have always found the customer support very helpful with any questions I had. Rabo would be rated way safer than any Irish banks. Hope this is some help


----------



## zajdoo (3 Sep 2010)

Bigmac thanks very much that's exactly what I was hoping to hear.  I am so thankful you posted a reply.  Its always great to hear from somebody who uses them already.  Thank you so much


----------



## sue_flaherty (4 Sep 2010)

I also use them and never had any problem with them - very easy to move money in and out electronically


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Sep 2010)

zajdoo said:


> is it safe?



They're covered by the [broken link removed].


----------



## zajdoo (4 Sep 2010)

Thanks very much all, I think I am going to open one thanks to your kind info.  You're very good.​


----------



## lubo (7 Sep 2010)

> From the 26th of July our new address will be:
> RaboDirect
> Freepost F4006
> PO Box 10152
> Dublin 2


If I want to transfer money out from my Rabo Account to my bank, how long does it take for the transaction and for me to see the money in my bank?

thank you


----------



## missdaisy (7 Sep 2010)

Hi. I have a Rabo account aswell and have never had any issues. From memory it takes 2 days for money to transfer across, either to Rabo or from Rabo.


----------



## pudds (7 Sep 2010)

Usually no more than 3 _working_ days.


----------



## Bigmc (7 Sep 2010)

yeah Id say 3 days max


----------



## twofor1 (7 Sep 2010)

lubo said:


> If I want to transfer money out from my Rabo Account to my bank, how long does it take for the transaction and for me to see the money in my bank?
> 
> thank you


 
How long do transfers take? 

Payments are only processed on business days before 12noon. Funds are sent on the payment date as instructed by you and will arrive with the beneficiary bank by the next business day. RaboDirect does not charge you for making payments on your account. 


http://www.rabodirect.ie/savings-ireland/faq/default.aspx


Neverhad a problem with them either.If instructed before noon on a working day funds are always in my bank next working day.


----------



## lubo (7 Sep 2010)

twofor1 said:


> How long do transfers take?
> 
> Payments are only processed on business days before 12noon. Funds are sent on the payment date as instructed by you and will arrive with the beneficiary bank by the next business day. RaboDirect does not charge you for making payments on your account.
> 
> ...


thank you!
one more thing if possible. i want to transfer money from my bank to the rabo account just now. given that it's after 12pm, i have to give the date for putting the money in as the 9th(2 days from now), does the money come from my bank account now but doesnt show until the 9th? or does the transaction stay noted but not move until the 9th??
i hope that makes sense


----------

